# R.I.P. Sable



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

tbstorm, 

Firstly, I would like to say how sorry I am for your loss. Believe me, I know how painful it is to lose a horse, especially just after you have lost a family member too (I have a sweet mare named Skye waiting for me - my grandpa is taking care of her). You sound like you are being very brave and level headed, and for that I congratulate you.
I am so glad that Sable passed naturally and peacefully, it sounds just the way to go. He sounds like he was a real character, and a very sweet horse. I hope that you can cherish your memories with him, and be happy to have loved him, not sad to have lost him. From your post, I think that is exactly what you will do.

Secondly, I want to give you something. You posted a long time ago on a request thread I had. I did not have time for all my requests and the thread died down, but I did keep working on the pictures, and I am going to attach yours to this post. I don't mean for this to make you sad, I am hoping that it can be a nice reminder of happy memories. I think the two of you look happy to be together. I hope you like it.

My thoughts are with you,

Skyeangel x


----------



## Eragonrocks1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and I am sincerly sorry about what happened. It sounds like Sable was a great horse. He deserved a long life.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you so much, you dont know how happy that made me. I have another drawing from a lady on here also and i printed it off on card paper and framed it in my bedroom. Im going to do the exact same with this one. I think i can be brave knowing that he went peacefully, to me that means it was his turn to go and he got the fullest out of his life. We very much cherish all the memories of him, my family and i sat down and wrote out all the memories we could remember(we do this for every death).

but thank you so much skye, you brought a big smile to my face this morning!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry, hon. But I'm happy that he went peacefully. It's all any of us can ask for! Now he's up in the big pasture in the sky with no arthritis pain, running like a wild mustang <3


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you eragon, he was one of the best and he lived a long and happy life with us!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you goldi, i can just seeing him being himself again now, the biggest ham i've ever met.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sable was a GREAT boy. You loved him. Death can't tear you apart, as long as you have love, he's by your side. So sorry for you loss. Hugs from all of WA.:hug:


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you lildonkey, you too put a smile on my face! im hugging back from canada!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ohhh, your so nice! I just smiled BIG!


----------

